# Word of the Day:  Galivant



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

*1 informal : to travel, roam, or move about for pleasure been gallivanting all over town. 2 dated, informal : to go about usually ostentatiously or indiscreetly with members of the opposite sex.*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2021)

I ate some bad tacos the other night and did a lot of galavanting.
PS: not for pleasure..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I ate some bad tacos the other night and did a lot of galavanting.
> PS: not for pleasure..


You were on the blower with the pope for an extended period.  

Thank goodness long distance charges don't apply when using the big white telephone, Paps!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

I shake my head whenever I see young girls gallivanting around with their boobs hanging out and their pants up their (wahoo's).


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I shake my head whenever I see young girls gallivanting around with their boobs hanging out and their pants up their (wahoo's).


I know what you mean.  I don't know why they dress that way--perhaps looking for attention or show off their assets?!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You were on the blower with the pope for an extended period.
> 
> Thank goodness long distance charges don't apply when using the big white telephone, Paps!


Yeah Marg...said a couple of Hail Marys..


----------



## RubyK (Apr 25, 2021)

I haven't heard the word galavant for years. My mom used to say that word often.

Alice spent many days galavanting from shopping mall to shopping mall until the Pandemic spoiled her constant buying.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't know if I should go galivanting all over the country or be happy traipsing around my town


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

Traipsing sounds better than galivanting, in my opinion.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't go off galivanting, till after you've finished helping with some chores around here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

Little trivia for all related to the spelling of gallivant.

Gallivant (spelled with two L's), to roam about for pleasure without any definite plan

Galavant (verb)

Taken from Merriam Webster: 

Back in the 14th century, a young man of fashion (or a ladies' man) was called a _gallant._ By the late 1600s, _gallant_ was being used as a verb to describe the process a paramour used to win a lady's heart; _to gallant_ became a synonym of "to court." Etymologists think that the spelling of the verb _gallant_ was altered to create _gallivant,_ which originally meant "to act as a gallant" or "to go about usually ostentatiously or indiscreetly with members of the opposite sex." Nowadays, however, _gallivant_ is more likely to describe wandering than romancing.


----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

I love to galivant around the countryside especially during the wildflower season.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I shake my head whenever I see young girls gallivanting around with their boobs hanging out and their pants up their (wahoo's).


ME TOO...


----------

